# bubble bag question



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 1, 2013)

planning my first go at hash. are the bubble bags worth it? 95$ for the cheapest kit seems kinda expensive for 4 bags with holes in them. are they worth it? is there a cheaper, but just as effective way of making hash? i think i'm going to use the dry ice method, unless there is an easier way.


:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I paid like 35 bucks for my set on ebay. I know I didn't spend anywhere near 95.


----------



## Locked (Oct 1, 2013)

8 bag one gallon going for 36 bucks shipped. 8 bag five gallon 38 bucks shipped.


----------



## mikeydean (Oct 1, 2013)

bubblebag dude.net


----------



## CatFish (Oct 1, 2013)

hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/bubble-bags-hash-bags.html 

you pick all under 50. some for 29.


----------



## Locked (Oct 1, 2013)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> 4 or 5 bag set more than enough imho. I personally only use 3 bags. 8 bag set too much hassle unless you're real, real particular.



Agreed, I use only 3 of the 5 bag set as well.  8 bag set  would be overkill for me. Maybe your hash aficionados might use an 8 bag set.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 1, 2013)

I am disappointed at bubblebagdudes newest bags. The ones I got last year were great but I loaned them out and the were never returned. I reordered and my red and blue bag flakes the plastic coating off. BUT ya get what pay for


----------



## CatFish (Oct 1, 2013)

yup 8 bag wast of time in my book


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 1, 2013)

hey thanks for all the replies. 35-40$ is a number i can live with


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I am disappointed at bubblebagdudes newest bags. The ones I got last year were great but I loaned them out and the were never returned. I reordered and my red and blue bag flakes the plastic coating off. BUT ya get what pay for


  I finally had to stop 'mixing' in the blue bag for that reason.(Had the bags for 10 years) Save your bags!! just mix in a bare bucket then pour it through the blue


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

I got a set off e-bay that I didn't pay much for.  They are good quality and I liked that the micron of the bag is embroidered right on the bag.  Although I initially got 5 bags, I only use 3.  Like Hick, I quit mixing in the blue bag.  I figured that it would wear it out in time and there really is no reason to.

I find that I have a difference in taste between my bubble hash made with ice and the hash I make with dry ice.  I don't know why, but the bubble hash always tastes "hashier" to me.


----------



## shahomy (Jun 11, 2014)

Which one tastes "hashier"? wet ice or dry ice?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 13, 2014)

Didn't see this post dang it.


----------

